# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  ×╠ ◄آخر عروض جوال Maroc Telecom/ســوايـــع►╣×

## TIGER_GSM

​*زبنــــــاء جــــــوال**إنطلاقا من يوم 01 إلى 05 فبراير 2015**اتصالات المغرب تمنح لـــــكـــم5 دراهم = 10 دقائق + 10 ميغا من الأنترنت +SMS 10 10 دراهم = 30دقيقة++ 30 ميغا من الأنترنت +SMS 30  20 درهما =1 ساعة ونصف+ 100 ميغا من الأنترنت+ 100 SMS30 درهما = ساعتين ونصف+ 200 ميغا من الأنترنت +SMS 200 الكل اسبوع50 درهم =3 ساعات + 300 ميغا من الأنترنت 50 +SMS  مدة 14 يوملتفعيل العرض *2المصدررسالة من الشركة إلى هاتف التعبئة *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عروض جميلة

----------

